# Viper 5901 doors not arming after battery disconnect.



## armygreen (7 mo ago)

I had the battery disconnected for a couple hours and now after the alarm arms you can unlock the door with the key and open it but the alarm will not go off. The shock sensors work. If you start the car the alarm goes off as well. 
Any Ideas?


----------

